
Ask HN: Best advice that you have about renting an apartment in SF - vganonymous
I am a Software Engineer looking to move to SF soon. What are some things to keep in mind when looking to rent an apartment in SF. What are some lessons you learnt ? What are the best neighborhoods to look at if I&#x27;d like to optimize for great companies I can work for without having a long commute. Which are some neighborhoods to absolutely avoid ?
======
randycupertino
imo it's better to find your job first, and then plan your housing around your
commute. You might get a job based on the Peninsula or the south bay. In that
case you might want to live closer to work.

Most people just use craigslist. Beware listings that seem too good to be true
(will allow pets, cheaper than market rate, have parking) and don't send
anyone money without seeing a place in person first. Anywhere that will take
your $$ without you doing a walkthrough of the actual unit and meeting the
landlord or property manager in person is probably a scam.

I recommend getting an airbnb for a week or two and finding a place in person.
Places that will rent to you from afar are generally either undesirable or
scams.

Generally small guy landlords who only own one building or a couple units are
better to rent from than giant megacorps who don't care about you and raise
your rent all the time.

Be prepared to apply on the spot if you like a place, bring all your
materials, credit report, application fee, application paperwork, proof of
income and everything to the showing. If you like the place, apply
immediately!

Best of luck!

